# Norco Six 2006 mit216/63mm Dämpfer



## excalibur7706 (8. September 2009)

Hallo an alle Experten,

habe ein Norco Six 2006 mir aufgebaut mit dem ich soweit ganz zufrieden bin. Der verbaute DHX 3.0 Coil könnte ich evtl. durch einen Fox DHX 5.0 Coil ersetzten. Dieser hat jedoch 216mm Länge mit 63 Hub.

Geht dies, ist dies freigegeben von Norco?


Gruß

Excalibur7706


----------



## thorstenfels (8. September 2009)

hi excalibur,

bin zwar kein kein experte galube aber das du den längeren dämpfer nicht einbauen kannst. wenn dann nur bei 5.5 " ich denke aber es verändert die geometrie so gravierent, dass du die performence verloren geht. wende dich mal an die firma wittich autoteile in bielefeld, die wissen eigentlich gut bescheid und können dir antwort geben.

gruß
thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorstenfels (8. September 2009)

entschuldigung für mein schlechtes deutsch


----------



## excalibur7706 (8. September 2009)

Kein Problem, danke schon mal für die Info. 
Bleibe vermutlich erstmal beim DHX3.0 in der 200/57mm Länge. 

Suche dann halt noch etwas länger bis ich einen guten DHX 4 oder 5 in der Länge finde, denn mir fehlt etwas die Möglichkeit des Feintunings am DHX3.

Gruß und Danke nochmal,

Excalibur


----------



## Indian Summer (10. September 2009)

Hi excalibur7706

Unbedingt bei 200mm Einbaulänge bleiben. Die 16mm verlängerte Einbaulänge 
verändern die Geometrie nachteilig und die 6mm zusätzlicher Hub lassen die Kettenstreben wohl in das untere Ende des Sattelrohrs knallen. 

Unbedingt die Finger davon lassen!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

